# Law Hospital, Carluke - Nov. 2008



## BenCooper (Apr 15, 2009)

Law Hospital near Carluke, East of Glasgow, was a regular urbex haunt until an infamous incident last July when the BBC got hold of pictures of confidential patient information, and the usual media panic took over. I'd never been to Law, so I went along one Monday for a look - expecting an almost empty site, it was surprising to find the place absolutely packed with people, maybe a hundred cars parked everywhere, and loads of activity.

So I went back on a Sunday morning - even then, I was constantly dodging workmen. The place has definitely been seriously turned over in a hurry - most doors have yellow ticks on them, and "Clear" is written outside most buildings.

Most of Law Hospital is a series of single-storey wards - built as an emergency medical service hospital just before WWII, most of them are pre-fab huts built to last only a decade or two:





Inside, each pair of wards connects to a central spine corridor:





The X-ray department is rather trashed - presumably by workmen removing sensitive information:





Though there's still some amusement to be had for the immature:





Onto the photographic department, again recently trashed:





Some nice kit still lying about:





And a bear with problems...





Next, the gymnasium:





Then A&E:





And some operating theatres:





Some parts of the hospital were used by police, training for the G8 conference in Gleneagles:





The main impression I got of Law, though, was of a series of never-ending corridors:





I did find the main kitchens:





And a nice old transformer room:





As always, my Flickr set has loads more pictures...


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool pics, looks like theres still some interesting stuff left


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 15, 2009)

thought theywhere pulling this place down ?


----------



## BenCooper (Apr 15, 2009)

Aye, I haven't been past recently but it's probably mostly gone by now.


----------



## rjg_scotland (Apr 16, 2009)

Cheers for posting this. I've only ever visited Law in the dark. I've never taken photos only video (in 2007) - I still have the DV tapes just never done anything with them. I might take a look through them to see if there's anything worth posting up.


----------

